# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  java دانلود کنید

## melissa

سلام
من یه چیزی متوجه شدم ( البته ممکنه شما هم فهمیده باشید )
همونطور مه می دونید download کردن برنامه های sun مثل j2ee,j2se,j2me و حتیjdk از طریق سایت ای شرکت برای ایران امکان پذیر نیست.
اما اون طور که فهمیدم بین ساعات 12 ظهر تا 6 عصر ( به وقت تهران ) این کار امکان پذیره
www.java.sun.com

----------


## zohrecom

> سلام
> من یه چیزی متوجه شدم ( البته ممکنه شما هم فهمیده باشید )
> همونطور مه می دونید download کردن برنامه های sun مثل j2ee,j2se,j2me و حتیjdk از طریق سایت ای شرکت برای ایران امکان پذیر نیست.
> اما اون طور که فهمیدم بین ساعات 12 ظهر تا 6 عصر ( به وقت تهران ) این کار امکان پذیره
> www.java.sun.com


دوست من ممنونم از این همکاری شما علی ای حال اگر من هم کمکی از دستم بر بیاد در خدمتم

----------

